# Moreton Bay Sea Floor Map



## Red Herring

I wish this would be available in high res.

http://www.seqcatchments.com.au/documen ... _loRes.jpg

Cheers,
RH


----------



## troutfish

comes up ok printed (work printer  ) and laminated ;-)


----------



## Dodge

RH an interesting perspective, but personally think a marine chart with its soundings and compass rose is of more benefit for plotting a course to any hole or other contour etc.

I think to paddle a pre-plotted course and know you are looking for a 3m drop off from a 2m surrounding sea bed is easier and more accurate to locate a fishing spot


----------



## DougOut

there has been talk of a newly discovered Moreton Bay "Black Hole" via satellite 3D imagery
I've had a look at my Moreton Bay chart, to the northeast of Mud Island and there is no sign of this hole on the chart
supposed to be the size of Suncorp Stadium :shock: and FULL of fish 8)
that other one to the south with the pimple in the middle looks interesting too 
the hole is in about 20 meters of water by the way


----------



## DougOut

Plus here's one for the Coochie anglers


----------



## theclick

DougOut said:


> there has been talk of a newly discovered Moreton Bay "Black Hole" via satellite 3D imagery
> I've had a look at my Moreton Bay chart, to the northeast of Mud Island and there is no sign of this hole on the chart
> supposed to be the size of Suncorp Stadium :shock: and FULL of fish 8)
> that other one to the south with the pimple in the middle looks interesting too
> the hole is in about 20 meters of water by the way


That is the one they are talking about. The speel about "just off mud" was to throw people off, because some anglers who think they own the place (including nugget - see ch10) dont want other people fishing their ground.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXux4roAAD3fgAAQUOPiEiyg3Io///+gMAE4JBqk80nqajaeqeibRGIyeoAADAaMhoMIBoBpoAAanogFT2qemSZPUwJ4piPU9TI9TdEkowJTvpfiQpcPGa/BX6li2JcVTIGHV+u3Pw+DxPVlXQtdEHujZI4XcYL6nBAndEFnZJwqyZO8ysiIDe0cSnDonI9kcpcLlHOcxPHGQDQLDsXf7HNZ5tYu0dAowDRz/PdAOM7yxcOf91qCTqWTUIWxoS1dYrduOe1+qBiwS8hyqCLpQDQUqy2q4U8VoxQQpQGGSEC2gn+QmB4KlwjvsvfWKRK9xL2A7caoIBpdQ1bLcwCJOFMMSGKgDGhgBekzlqDriRB7CQaKJlD7SuwnlGNbZCtUcCystOxH2reX4Ww2VzLZ1vkqqySxAuAio7SVgvRHggxAR7NBHlo19DWo0k24/4u5IpwoSD3Y8V0A


----------



## DougOut

overlay looks sweet Red .... good luck with finding / fishing Reds' Hole
the black hole would need some stink boat assistance for yakkers or perhaps pick a weather window during the winter months with lighter winds and an island o/nite camp 8)


----------



## Biggera Yakker

We could tow the yaks out there!!!


----------



## troutfish

hehe

there are some people around on other forums who are not to happy about the publication of these "holes". funny really, how some people think they own parts of the ocean.

if anyone wants a tow, let me know, i'm keen to see a yak travelling at 40 knots! ;-) :lol:


----------



## DougOut

troutfish said:


> i'm keen to see a yak travelling at 40 knots! ;-) :lol:


 talk to Beefs about it (his photo)
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=15339


----------



## troutfish

you gotta be on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## theclick

troutfish said:


> you gotta be on it :lol: :lol:


That would be one fun, yet scary ride. Ill volunteer for anyone willing to drag me. Deal is, it has to be on someone else's yak


----------



## troutfish

would we need an observer? would be just like a big wakeboard


----------



## theclick

$5 a ticket to observe, to go to the theclick foundation, who generously supports theclicks all around brisbane in the search for more beer money


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Damn!!!!.....I thought I found a sink hole off Redcliffe.....but was just spot on my monitor. :roll:

Here's a linky to a higher resolution map. http://www.fishing-mates.com/moretonbay ... tonbay.jpg


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaMTgLMAABnXgAAQQOUgAtIAP+/foDAApaGqfohT1PKabU2kbUwnk1CJ6KaNpGQAaANBqZTaj1Bo9QNAA0cCLoM8KH3XWbN0bXuy3308FJxQiLo7PKyUW0uohnTR5OAqeaZQgkJqo7CRD20cOpMtfcnINTbpnjWlUvTFXE1kDkc6O3GAQJyIU10hrlFYqGvNCzBQDyeQIZmyYrpYVqeOi/KWE4Fd0GDEZKDFSSKZXCJg0mKa5Iz8XckU4UJCjE4CzA==


----------

